# Let's Build a Jewelry Box



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*.*

http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf3EBQA

*"Dreams are made possible if you try." ...Terry Fox*

This episode is part of the *Let's Build Series*

*Woodworking Techniques:*

1.) Cutting 45 degree miters using a flat board miter sled on the Table Saw.
2.) Cutting dados on the Table Saw using a Sacrificial Fence.
3.) Sneaking up on table saw cuts with the aid of shims.

In this online video tutorial we continue the woodworking process of using an exotic wood in the construction of a jewelry box. The walls and base of this wooden box have Koa wood veneers on both sides along with a core of 1/4" MDF. The veneers were sliced on the band saw, then laminated to the cores of MDF, and finally placed in a vinyl bag of a vacuum press to allow the glue to completely set overnight.

Read more about *Let's Build a Jewelry Box ...Part 2*

Enjoy and Learn from the latest *Woodworking Videos*.

*visit…...The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

*…....................Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf3EBQA
> 
> ...


Joe…*Enjoy!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf3EBQA
> 
> ...


Nice procedure…

Thank you…


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

daddymunster said:


> *.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf3EBQA
> 
> ...


Bob, Bob, Bob!!!

Fantastic, I love to watch you work your magic. I can't look away. I try to pick up on the little tips in each step. Can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf3EBQA
> 
> ...


Bob, this is another well produced video. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf3EBQA
> 
> ...


Joe…You're always welcome!

David…Coming soon to a computer near you…The little tips make a big difference. Glad you pick up on them.

Scott…It's in the pipeline. Thanks much!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf3EBQA
> 
> ...


you are officially the man, in my book! You make it look so easy! haha - the well calibrated tools probably help. Unfortunately the tools i am fortunate enough to use (my neighbor's) are old and hard to make perfect cuts. some day….someday. Thanks a lot for the tutorial


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf3EBQA
> 
> ...


Dakremer…I'm happy to be in your book any day! We do the best we can with the tools we have at the time. The key is developing skills. That's what we are always and continually pursuing. Make the best cuts possible with the old tools and when you get better tools you'll be able to fly. Thank for your comment and interest!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf3EBQA
> 
> ...


Like the video, paper shim, cleaver. How thin did you leave the material when you cut your dados? 
Time to watch the 2nd one THX for the post.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf3EBQA
> 
> ...


Ken…The rabbets that were cut at the bottom of the side walls left a veneer that was just under 1/16". This was a critical cut because all the MDF of the core had to be removed. The rabbet also had to be the same depth as the thickness of the bottom. This is a subtle point in the video and yet quite important to the construction of the jewelry box. 
We had to be very careful when cleaning up the corners of any glue with a card scraper and when sanding because we did not want to go through the veneer. You raised a great question! Thanks for watching.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf3EBQA
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info I watched all of them in between flights during the night and loved them. Although you tend to talk a little to much during the videos…LOL

Thinking of starting one this weekend, but the first one will not be veneered as I have enough cut offs to use and do not have a vacuum press. I did some veneering for the first time on my drum sander and a table which came out well. When you veneer the thin wood what glues do you recommend?


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf3EBQA
> 
> ...


Ken…for glue & veneering info…check out this site and its forum…there's a wealth of information. *Vacupress*
Solid wood will work well…the only difference is in gluing restriction of the base due to wood movement (cross grain to long grain).

In this instance I used Titebond II yellow glue. It's what I had available. The Unibond 800 that I had became useless due to the high heat in the Las Vegas summer. With the yellow glue I had to work fast as the temperature was 100+ degrees.

If you do not have a vacuum press or a veneer press for veneering…no problem…below is a question of a viewer from my blog and a few simple techniques…

*"Can you suggest a few techniques that you like if a vacuum pump is not readily available?"*
Here's a few thoughts.
1.) Follow all the steps used in the video leading up to the vacuum press. (Make sure to use tape around the edges of the packet. Blue tape is better than masking tape for removal of the tape) Now place the each veneer packet between 2 flat boards of lengths and widths equal to the packets and clamp to distribute the pressure. Make sure to apply plastic on both sides of the packet so that glue will not bond between the board and veneer packet. Let the glue set-up overnight.

2.) After the packet is glued and taped…Sandwich the packet between 2 flat surfaces and weight it down. For example…a garage floor or workbench and a flat board…then use a heavy object like a concrete block or a weight to press down on the packet. Again use plastic on both sides of the packet. Hope this helps.

One thought about the silent voice on the videos…it seems to work in any language… :0)
Good luck w/ the drum sander…they're great! Let me know how your box turns out.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Let's Build a Jewelry Box from Koa wood veneer...Part 3*

http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf6wYQA

*"Dreams are made possible if you try." …Terry Fox*

This episode is part of the *Let's Build Series*

*Woodworking Tips and Techniques:*

1.) Using blue adhesive tape to aid the gluing process.
2.) Using Ulmia spring clamps for assembly and fitting of miter joints.
3.) Cutting perfect miter joints on the table saw using the *Dedicated Miter Sled*.

In Part 3 we are back in the woodworking shop as we continue our build of the Koa wood veneer jewelry box. We have previously fit the components together during a dry run so it is now time to apply yellow glue to the miter joints. First though we need to tape the walls of the wooden box with blue tape. This will act as a hinge as it will allow us to spread the glue into the open miters and then swing the walls to close the joints. Also, when you only have two hands the blue tape greatly simplifies the task.
Read more about *Let's Build a Jewelry Box...Part 3.*

Enjoy and Learn from all the latest *Online Woodworking Videos*!

visit…*The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

*..........................Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Let's Build a Jewelry Box from Koa wood veneer...Part 3*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf6wYQA
> 
> ...


For my friend Joe!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Let's Build a Jewelry Box from Koa wood veneer...Part 3*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf6wYQA
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bob… Looking good…

Where did you get those handy spring clips?
I just order some from Hartville.
They sure look easy and good to use!

Thank you.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Let's Build a Jewelry Box from Koa wood veneer...Part 3*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf6wYQA
> 
> ...


Joe…I've had my Ulmia spring clamps for over 30 years and they are worth their weight in gold. They are easy to work with and do a great job. Here's the best link to buy the *Ulmia spring clamps*. Scroll down to find them towards the bottom.
You're very welcome!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Let's Build a Jewelry Box from Koa wood veneer...Part 3*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf6wYQA
> 
> ...


its looking good sofare from here
looking forward to the next toturial vidio 

take care
Dennis


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Let's Build a Jewelry Box from Koa wood veneer...Part 3*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf6wYQA
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob,nicely done !! the vidio and the box.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Let's Build a Jewelry Box from Koa wood veneer...Part 3*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf6wYQA
> 
> ...


Dennis…Your next video awaits you!

Charlie…Your support is greatly appreciated. Thanks much!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Let's Build a Jewelry Box from Koa wood veneer...Part 3*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf6wYQA
> 
> ...


thank´s I will look after it


----------



## BlairH (Jan 19, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Let's Build a Jewelry Box from Koa wood veneer...Part 3*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf6wYQA
> 
> ...


How much of a mark, if any, do the spring clamps leave?

By the way, great Series!


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Let's Build a Jewelry Box from Koa wood veneer...Part 3*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf6wYQA
> 
> ...


Blair…This is a very good question that you raise. These spring clamps have fairly sharp points, however there were no marks left in the Koa. (veneers or solid) The only time I can think of any marks left for the time I've used them would be perhaps on a miter join glue-up of clear pine moulding that is easily sanded away. Basically, marks with these spring clamps have not been an issue. (at first they may seem expensive…for me they are worth every penny.)

Thanks for your support!


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*How do we fit and make the Lid?*

http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf7ieQA

*Earl Nightingale…"You become what you think about." *

This woodworking online episode is part of the *Let's Build Series*

*Woodworking Tips and Techniques:*

1.) Green adhesive tape is used to control the spread of the wood glue.
2.) The MDF is concealed by gluing a rabbeted top onto the veneered side walls.
3.) Paper shims are used against the adjustable stop block on the cross cut sled when trimming the box lid.
4.) The lid is placed directly onto the existing box to mark for cutting its width and length. (no measuring is needed.)
5.) The jewelry box lid is cut for length by using a cross cutting sled for the table saw.
6.) Bevels for the lid are cut with a sliding woodworking jig for the table saw.

In the woodworking shop we continue the building of the jewelry box by preparing to glue the rabbeted top onto the wood veneered side walls. To control the spread of the yellow glue we place green tape next to the area that is to be glued. Once all the adhesive tape is in place we curl the bottom of the tape so it becomes a catch for any possible dripping glue. The next step is to spread the wood glue onto the top of the walls and also onto the bottom side of the Koa rabbeted top. When we have spread the glue we place the top in its place and adjust for the 1/16" overhang in each direction. For the purpose of clamping we set the oversized lid on top of the jewelry box and then place a few weights on this fine woodworking project.

View more of the *Let's Build a Jewelry Box...Part 4*!

*Watch more woodworking videos!*

*visit…The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

*.......................Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *How do we fit and make the Lid?*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf7ieQA
> 
> ...


For my buddy Joe…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *How do we fit and make the Lid?*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf7ieQA
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bob…

What's the dif between Green and Blue tape?

Cool technique as usual…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *How do we fit and make the Lid?*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf7ieQA
> 
> ...


great vidio as usual 
for a newbie to watch

take care
Dennis


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *How do we fit and make the Lid?*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf7ieQA
> 
> ...


Joe…Marketing!...While shopping at Lowes with my wife…I needed a couple of rolls of tape…so i picked Blue Tape…She asked "Why Blue Tape?" I replied "Dennisgrosen likes Blue." She then told me that if I got tapes of different colors I would then gain more Viewers. I then thought…well, Maybe Ken or Scott or maybe Charlie would like green. So I picked up some Green Tape too.

My wife then explained that this is the reason why car manufactures have the same car in many different colors. She said people like choices. Hopefully, I can find some Purple Tape for Purplev.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *How do we fit and make the Lid?*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf7ieQA
> 
> ...


OK Bob… I guess they both work equally well like the Blue tape does…

Thank you… Good luck on finding Purple!


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *How do we fit and make the Lid?*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf7ieQA
> 
> ...


Joe…Perhaps a better answer can be found …*Tapes*.

To me the Green and Blue worked the same and served the same purpose.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *How do we fit and make the Lid?*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf7ieQA
> 
> ...


LOL ) thank´s Bob ..LOL

I think the coloured tape on the front page of 3m is what we use for electric sealing of cobberwire
and the reson to why I like blue painters tape is when you use it on windowglass it wont burn
to the glass of the sun and wont lieve a thing back on the surface
but your blue and green seems to bee more like paper from what I can see when you divide it

Dennis


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *How do we fit and make the Lid?*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf7ieQA
> 
> ...


Dennis…  I think you're right! The Blue Tape goes well with your Hat.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *How do we fit and make the Lid?*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf7ieQA
> 
> ...


I think you have some thing there Bob, they always tell me to be better dressed
I always mix the clothe wrong , nothing match say´s my daughter and you look like a nerd…lol

Dennis


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Woodturning... the Koa Handle*

http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf_nMwA

*"I never think of the future. It comes soon enough." 
Albert Einstein… Physicist…1879-1955*

This woodworking online episode is part of the *Let's Build Series*

*Woodworking Tips and Techniques:*
1.) Using cyanoacrylate glue for a quick glue-up…along with a spray accelerator.
2.) Turning wood using a spindle gouge with a fingernail grind.

In this episode we continue with our wood project, a Koa wood veneer jewelry box. If you recall we started out this woodworking project with a small amount of Koa and our goal from the beginning was to test our woodworking skills to see how far we can maximize the amount of wood we have available to us. Our focus throughout has been on accuracy.

View more of the *Let's Build a Jewelry Box...Part 5...Woodturning*.

*Watch more woodworking videos!*

*visit…The Apprentice and The Journeyman *

*....................Learn More, Experience more!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Woodturning... the Koa Handle*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf_nMwA
> 
> ...


Well, Bob, you've done it again… another very cool video…

I especially liked your CA technique using the accelerator… for a minute there, I thought you were going to get some spray on both pieces… What would've happened if you had?

Thank you.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Woodturning... the Koa Handle*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf_nMwA
> 
> ...


Joe…Thanks! At this point in the video we were working pretty quickly because of the heat (103) and also because we were "into it." The second block may have appeared close to the spray. ( a few inches away.) If it had received any over-spray we would have just "rolled with it" since we were hitting on all cylinders anyway.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Woodturning... the Koa Handle*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf_nMwA
> 
> ...


Bob, this is another informative video. It does look like you were really having fun with the lathe.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Woodturning... the Koa Handle*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgf_nMwA
> 
> ...


Scott…Once again thanks for your support. Glad to hear you found the video of value for yourself. You're right…turning on the lathe is always a lot of fun.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*a Wedged Foxtail Tenon Joint*

http://blip.tv/play/heNUgoCyKQA

*"If you do not expect it, you will not find the unexpected, for it is hard to find and difficult." 
...Heraclitus 500 B.C.
*

This woodworking online episode is part of the *Let's Build Series*

*Woodworking Tips and Techniques:*
1.) Creating a foxtail wedged tenon joint.

We continue with Part 6 of our arts and crafts wood project, the making of a Koa wood veneered jewelry box. We begin by finding the center on the wooden box lid. To do this we use a straight edge to mark diagonally across the corners of the lid. Once the center is located we line it up to the center of the brad point bit at the drill press. To secure the lid of the jewelry box for the boring we adjust the hold down clamps and sliding stop blocks of the *drill press table*. This makes for a safe, reliable, and accurate method of drilling. The drill bit we have chosen is slightly larger than the tenon of the handle because the tenon will be expanding inside of the mortise.



We are making a foxtail wedged tenon joint. The mortise and tenon will be very tight once the wedge is set in place and pressed to fit. At the workbench we set the jewelry box handle in the woodworking vice and proceed to bore a 1/16" hole through the tenon to where the tip of the wedge will be pressed. Next, we saw into the center of the tenon with a thin kerfed japanese saw. Our cut is made across the grain and down to the hole we just bored.

Read more about the *Foxtail Wedged Tenon Joint*.

Enjoy more *Woodworking Videos*!

*visit…..The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

*......................Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *a Wedged Foxtail Tenon Joint*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgoCyKQA
> 
> ...


Another fine How To video!

You had me holding my breath when you put it in the vise to squeeze the knob… Just a tad of that CA glue from the slot and you would have had a One of a Kind vise! 

Glad it didn't stick… whew..

Keep it up… you're doing good!

It was nice to see the grain "POP"...


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *a Wedged Foxtail Tenon Joint*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgoCyKQA
> 
> ...


i'm curious (only because i dont know) - is the fox wedged tenon joint necessary? or did you do it just to show HOW to do it? Obviously it would make the knob a lot stronger, but wouldnt just a nice fit and some glue work too? again, not criticizing, only asking because i dont know, and wondering if that SHOULD be done. Thanks a lot - i really enjoy your videos! I'm just getting into making boxes, and your videos have helped me a lot!!


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *a Wedged Foxtail Tenon Joint*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgoCyKQA
> 
> ...


Joe…Thanks a bunch! You always seem to notice the fine details in the videos. Not to worry about the CA glue. There must have been at least a few seconds to spare! 
You're right about the grain as the premium Koa is really a beautiful grain. Thanks again for your support.

dakremer…I very much appreciate your curiosity! The fox wedged tenon joint is not necessary at all. Yes…I did present it to show HOW it can be done. (and also to demonstrate the press fit technique in the vise. The complete article on my site goes into further detail about the reason for the press fit.)
This joint does indeed strengthen the joint of the knob's tenon. Chances are that I could have just glued the underside of the knob, the mortise, and the tenon and called it a day. It probably would be very tight for a very long time. 
Whether you choose to go with a straight mortise and tenon plus glue or to create a strong, decorative joint is a personal choice. (there's really no right or wrong) I saw it as an opportunity to share something worthwhile that is not often noticed. The joint is rather simple to make as you can see and is very much stronger. The little wedge gives the joint a bit of character and it is quite unlikely that the knob will ever come loose from the lid. (consider it like a dovetail)...
Great question! Feel free to ask any time. Sometimes it will pay to watch the videos a few times as some details are rather subtle. Good luck with your boxes. Keep in touch.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

daddymunster said:


> *a Wedged Foxtail Tenon Joint*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgoCyKQA
> 
> ...


I like the videos that you have posted. I think the koa is beautiful and would like to get some one day and see how it works. I am sure glad I don't have your glue bill


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *a Wedged Foxtail Tenon Joint*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgoCyKQA
> 
> ...


thanks Bob! I appreciate it


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *a Wedged Foxtail Tenon Joint*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgoCyKQA
> 
> ...


MedicKen…Glad to hear you are enjoying the videos and thanks for taking a look! You will appreciate the beauty of Koa as it has a wonderful reflective quality. (especially when a finish is applied)... Funny that you mentioned my glue bill…the bill just grew larger when I purchased another gallon of Titebond II a few days ago. Just can't seem to get enough of that stuff.

dakremer…You're always welcome! Remember…(without the glue) the wedged foxtail tenon joint has a mechanical advantage over the plain mortise and tenon. Stay curious…it's a gift.


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *a Wedged Foxtail Tenon Joint*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgoCyKQA
> 
> ...


I've never heard this called a foxtail before. I thought a foxtail was when it was all internal. What makes this a foxtail instead of just a wedged tenon?

Eli


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *a Wedged Foxtail Tenon Joint*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/heNUgoCyKQA
> 
> ...


Eli…Good point!

Foxtail Tenon

Both are wedged tenons. One is open and one is blind. According to the above link my joint should be referred to as an open wedged tenon.

On the other hand …why is the foxtail not called a blind wedged tenon joint? Thanks for sharing.


----------

